# Savannah, ga to clearwater, fl-drivers needed for transport



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

PLEASE help these dogs to get to safety.
They DESERVE it so much!!

This is the PREGNANT GOLDEN RET. ON THE TRANSPORT!


My Contact InfoSave Pets of Today 
Palm Harbor, FL 
Phone: Please use email 
[email protected] 
See more pets from Save Pets of Today 
Share on Facebook 
Attached Images


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Karen - I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Jealous1
I emld. Lenore at both email addresses and told her to send me her email and phone number and that you have emld. her.

Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I forwarded you an email I got saying that Lenore has a pilot flying the dogs now.
Thank you for always being so willing to help!
Just be on standby-I've seen flights get cancelled due to weather.

Lenore said everything is covered:

*HI Karen
Yes, everyone is covered and we have weather backup plans.
Thanks again.
Lenore


On Wed, Sep 30, 2009 at 3:32 PM, Karen M. Van Swearingen <[email protected]> wrote:

Lenore:

I'm very happy for you and will the pilot take all the dogs?

What if the weather doesn't cooperate? I've seen fllights be canceled. Just want to make sure that this is for sure.

Karen M. Van Swearingen 



----- Original Message -----
From: "Lenore Day" <[email protected]>*To: "Susan Perry" <[email protected]>



Yes, thank you all .
Lenore



*On Wed, Sep 30, 2009 at 3:22 PM, Susan Perry <[email protected]> wrote:

Hey,

I had offered to do a leg in this transport but I just got an email that says Lenore has scheduled a pilot to do this transport. That's what I know. Thanks.
*Susan

ps. CC'ing Lenore to confirm to all 

Susan Davis Perry
904-557-6501
[email protected]








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Petra Brooks <[email protected]>
Hello Jodi,

It is my understanding that the transport has been filled. 

Thank you!!!
Petra


On Wed, Sep 30, 2009 at 3:00 PM, Jodi <[email protected]> wrote:

Ok, If this transport can happen on a Saturday then I can help with Legs 6 and 7

Jodi D.
Foster Mom 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



PLEASE CROSSPOST

This is the 4th time I am trying this. The other tranports had to be cancelled for lack of only 1 leg each time.

1 of the extra dogs we were going to take has been pts.
The shelter is so full (had 17 owner surrenders on Saturday and that wasn't countng the trucks bringing back the stray dogs.)
Dogs at the shelter have been pts because they have been holding these dogs for us and they had no room.



Contact Lenore asap [email protected] still trying to get these dogs here. The shelter has been kind to hold them over but other dogs are going down because of these pups.

Passengers:
young pregnant Golden Ret (about 50 lbs) need to move her before she delivers
young LH Chi (about 6 lbs) 
young Pom mix (about 12 lbs)
will probably take 1 more dog just to save him/her IF there is room, so if you can drive a leg, please let me know how many dogs you can take.

possibility of a few more passengers 
some vetting, will be fully vetted by Heidi's Legacy Dog Rescue
going form high kill shelter to foster home


Each leg is approx 1 hour - exact times will be posted as legs fill in. Everything is flexible, please contact me with all offers of help.
I have not put a day because I'll go with whatever day I have the transport covered by, so when you respond please tell me the day and the leg(s)

Pull from Savannah shelter 
Leg 1 start 9 am - 10 am *** Needed***
Savannah G to Brunswick GA


Leg 2- 10 am - 11 am *** Needed***
Brunswick GA to Jax FL


Leg 3 - 11 am to noon *** Needed***
Jax FL to Starke FL


Leg 4- Noon to 1 pm *** Needed***
Starke to Micanopy FL


Leg 5 - 1 pm to 2 pm *** Needed***
Micanopy FL to Wildwood FL


Leg 6 -2 pm to 3 pm *** Needed***
Wildwood, FL to Winter Haven, FL

Leg 7 3 pm to 4 pm *** Needed***
Winter Haven, FL to Clearwater, FL 





THANKS SO MUCH
Lenore



http://www.eset.com/







-- 
New Beginnings Animal Rescue

Please remember to Spay/Neuter your pet.

-- 
Lenore Day
www.Geekmatics.com
www.HeidisLegacyDogRescue.com


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can do the last leg AND I can take this Golden and whelp her litter.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The dogs are safe in their foster homes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Thanks!! Did you do the transport?
Do you have any of the dogs?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope, but I offered to foster the Golden and she told me it was already in a foster home 

I'm going to Ocala tomorrow to get a Golden, and to the panhandle later in the week to pick up a GSD from a rescue person in Alabama, he's in a kill shelter.

I can take along hitch-hikers in either direction. 

I'm only willing to foster two at a time, though, so I can't foster anymore than those two. The GSD has a potential home waiting to meet him.


----------

